# Axle met a Pit Bull



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I am naturally a dog lover but I will admit that I am not a fan of Pit Bulls. They not only have a bad reputation but I have seen first hand the damage they can do. I witnessed a nasty Pit Bull fight on the elevator of my friends apartment. The one Pit ripped the other Pit's eye out and from then I have been scare of them. My husband had one and she killed his other dog, so naturally I am scared of them. Well this morning we took Axle to the dog park and he goes in the "under 30 pounds" side, well low and behold...a Pit Bull walks in. She comes up to Axle and starts to "play" I then realize that this is not play at all, that Pit Bull held Axle down on the ground by his neck. My husband had to grab Axle and get him away from that dog. And the worst part, the Pits owners were there and did nothing...and that dog kept coming after mine. We had to leave and get Axle home, gave him a long warm bath and he then fell asleep for about 12 hours. I think he got traumatized? He is ok, but again, here is another reason I do not like Pit Bulls.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh Jess, that's awful. I hope Axle is ok. Pit bulls are illegal here now but I think a lot of Staffs are just as bad and I always avoid them. The problem is that they are regarded as "macho" dogs, so they attract aggressive owners who encourage them in their aggressive behaviour.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree. I do not mean to judge at all but I will say this, every Pit Bull owner that I have seen all have this aura about them. People that to me look like they maybe do not treat them correctly and the dogs are taught to be "tough" so to speak. I wish they were illegal here. No offense. I am just not a fan and now one got my dog. I am not happy.

And yes, Axle is ok. Thank you.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Jess how awful, poor Axle hope it has no lasting effects on him and that the dog stays away from your park in future. Agree with you both about the dogs. I saw a guy yesterday with a Japanese Akita (?? spelling) pup that was 10 weeks old in the pet shop and he was telling people that he was nt allowing anyone else to touch it and that hewas raising it as a guard dog... I just felt so sorry for the pup cos you could tell there would be no training with rewards !!!! I dred to think how he was going to raise it x


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

*sorry to hear this*

I have a 15 year old pit-bull. I have had him since he was 3 months. He found me I did not want a dog like that. I tried to take him to different rescue places but at that time, 1996, there was not any here. All places, Humane Society etc. said they would euthanise him. I couldn't do it. So he has stayed with me. He has out lived all my pets and has not hurt any. He is my rock. What I will say is that I can not stand pit-bull owners who are not very careful , who have no clue on what they need to do to protect people and other animals. My dog is good but I am smart enough not to trust him. He is a fighting dog and a human creation. Shame on humans for creating this dog. Shame on people who use them for power. I wish we could solve this problem. I love my pit, best dog I ever had.smart and loyal but I couldn't rescue another...........so sorry Axle I understand.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Karen I agree. I mean raising a dog as a guard dog is just shortening that dogs life or putting that dog in danger and that is not fair to that animal. What a terrible life that would be for me to be raised to thinking being mean to everyone was normal, so not fair.

J maree, I think it is awesome that you have a Pit honestly because I can tell that you take care of him and you are the exception of people that can actually have a Pit, know to never trust it and let that dog live out his life the way they should have in the first place. I am a huge animal lover and I get so sad when I think about what people have made Pits to be. Its awful. I get so angry when I see those stereo typical people with Pits and I am sure you know what I mean. Those people who have that...what should I call it..."bad ego" look to them and they make their Pits be completely mean and unsafe. For example, I LOVE Animal Planet but I do NOT agree with "Pitbulls and Parolees" and "Pit Boss", these dogs as we all know have that fighting instinct in them and should not be promoted. This is just my opinion. 

I really appreciate you guys and your support. It means alot. I thank you.


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

*Agreed*

Those shows about pit-bull rescue on animal planet do not help the situation. I would like to see some sort of control on these dogs. They are not for people who think they are just pets like any other pet! The whole thing is just a mess. I do know exactly what you are talking about Jesarie. So sad that these dogs pay with their lives cause the owners are foolish. Hey, so now I got a cokapoo so I can be off guard and just enjoy a little clown. She loves everyone and is so friendly! It took awhile for me to get used to her easy going personality.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Cockapoos are the best in my opinion! Axle is my first Cockapoo and he is amazing! His personality is great, he is so loving and energetic and just plain fun! And me too! I was not used to having a dog that was so upbeat all the time but I would not have it any other way!


----------



## breebella10 (Jan 10, 2011)

Awwww Im glad Axel is okay I feel bad for the pits too I have 2 male dogs that live outside one is a Mastiff (Presa Canario) the other is a mix Presa canario pit bull mix and both of mine are gental giants. I agree that they are used and raised to be mean and that does need to stop My BreeBella is my first inhouse dog and its been a challenge for me so far I really love her and I am gonna fight to make this work


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

pits are baned in the uk (still about but iligaly) we still have problems with "pitbull tipe breeds" and staffies. i know some realy nice friendly ones. but i never compleatly trust them. i dont think some people understand the power of the breed and how head strong they are. they need to be weel sopsulized right from the start. i think their are only twho staffies i would trucst and i have known them since puppys, they are the friendlyist dogs ever and i realy hope they dont change, they are both about a year old. 

i dont like tarnashing a breed as its not their fault. its the stupid people who dont train them corectly or get them for the wrong reasons. 

to be hones i thing their are far more bight from smalled dogs than big dogs, we just hear about the bigh ones because they cause the damege.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good for you Maribel x x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, you're right Kendal, small dogs can be aggressive but they're not as scary because they can't do as much damage. They might bite, but a staff or pitbull can kill in a flash. They get their jaws around the throat and won't let go. That's what happened to Dylan when he was only 4 months old.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree. Stupid dogs come from stupid owners in my opinion and some pits (from experience) are just mean in nature no matter how wonderful their owners are. Its a shame. I really wish this dog was not that bad because I am a huge animal lover and I do like the fact that I speak to "negative" about any. It is not their fault though in my opinion. It is sad too because it is not a breed that will just one day be a family pet so why are they even here? Its not fair to the dog for the rep they have and the way they are treated so why be here...I know that if I was hated by many and treated so badly I would not want to be around. I just feel awful. I was not mad at the dog that got on top of Axle, I was truly sad.


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

Now I truly believe I am amoung a great group of dog lovers! This is great. I have had some trouble owning this pit but it seems you guys do understand the breed. Different views but all mesh together. Feels Good................

Axle ok going to the dog park??


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

When you understand something I believe you can do anything. 

Axle is doing great. When I take him to the dog park he still does his thing like usual, but he will run to me and sit at my feet then he will run off again. I think he is just making sure that I am still there. Axle is the best.

Thank you again for caring. This is my doggie home away from home!


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

I just want to say I agree with everyone's comments on how pit bulls are raised to be mean sometimes and how its he owners fault, but keep in mind that there are more friendly pit bulls out there than there are mean ones. It may not seem like it because once you have a bad experience with these dogs, every pit bull will seem mean to you. I know this because I have friends who are scared of pits from bad experiences and will make comments on friendly pit bulls that are false. Personally, I am actually most comfortable around pit bulls. Pit bulls are not mean by nature at all, there nature is friendly, fun loving, mushy and dying for attention. Some pit bulls may come off pushy because they are so eager for attention they often jump on top of people and I've had pit bulls lick me so hard they accidentally mouth me, but you have to know when their just being happy. They are very powerful and very strong which makes them look and feel mean, however if you get to know pit bulls and learn to read their signs, you will realize that they are usually being friendly when they may seem mean. My aunt and I were at an adoption expo this year and a man from last years event came back with his pit bull and when my aunt went to pet him he mouthed her. This obviously startled her but we realized his tail was wagging like crazy and he just wanted attetion. Pit bull owners tend to have very intimate realshionships where they allow their pit bulls to give "love bites". I let Jersey give me love bites all the time. Love bites are when he bites me so gently hes barely touching my hand. He only does this to me and me only, no one else. I know a lot of pits who I let give me love bites and I let them and don't mind it at all (Im not advocating letting you dog bite you!) . I understand why anyone wouldnt trust pitt bulls or staffies (both of which I love) but it might help you to find someone with a pit bull or go to a reputable shelter (where I meet all my pitt bulls) and learn more about them and get to know them better. I believe pits make wonderful pets, I know they do because I know a lot and youll realize that they are actually really great dogs.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Everyone is so opinionated about Pit Bulls and everyone has great views on them. Just goes to show that everyone thinks differently about everything. Love the fact that we can all come here and say what we want with no hard feelings or anything and everyone's opinion opens more points of views of things. I think thats awesome.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Everyone's opinion is going to be influenced by their personal experiences, so there is not really a right or wrong. Obviously if your adored puppy has been attacked then you will be very anti, but if you have had only good experiences, you will not feel that way. I would like to see more dogs muzzled in public - if I was even slightly lacking in confidence about my dog's reaction to others then I would muzzle, so I could relax knowing there wouldn't be any problems. But owners are so reluctant to muzzle.


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree with Dylansmum, today I walked past a lady who's dog was "luckily" on the lead, it was totally unsocialised and was snapping and growling at me and Bramble as we walked past, she could barely keep it controlled. I dread to think what would have happened if Bramble had been off lead and gone up to it for the usual "hello"? Unfortunatley this is not the first bad experience I have had from dog owners who's dogs are aggressive, Bramble was bitten in the park once by a small terrier type dog which basically just broke free from its owner and rushed over towards us and just set to on Bramble, I'm just glad I had a stick handy and beat if off, the owner of the dog just said "oh sorry, he gets a bit wild sometimes"!!!!!!!!!!! I think if your dog is unfriendly towards "other" dogs, you shouldn't walk it in areas where there is going to be "other" dogs!!


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

Like I said great views. I have a very deep relationship with my Pit. Best dog I ever had. Lots of stories here. The only reason I don't get another is because I am too old for such a big dog. I mean he is always stepping on my toes!!! My toes can't take it anymore. Jerseypoo is right a Pits manner is on the rough side. Like a" bull in a china shop" kinda thing. They take a strong hand and I just don't got it anymore. My Pit has taken care of 6 pets I have had. Even a hamster ! My new pup tries to eat it and the pit will mouth her away. ( It happened once so I make sure puppy can't get to LuLu now). You guys are going to hear a very unhappy person when my Meffy gets his wings.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about that with Axle. Any dog that is not well trained (or is treated badly) can be very dangerous, no matter what breed. I think that pit bulls can be very wonderful, loving dogs if treated with care and trained from an early age. I think it is wonderful that you took one in and care so much about him, J Maree. I think every dog deserves a loving home, no matter what breed. I sincerely hope that that pit never comes near Axle ever again, and that maybe there will be a positive experience with one sometime as well.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Our neighbors behind us got a pit bull last year. In fact it's a blue pit, which I've heard is the largest of all the pit bull breeds (or something along those lines). Our yards are fenced apart, and there are some large hedges and a shed that block most of Benny's view of their yard, but there is a small opening between the shed and the bushes. We had to put up a small privacy fence so Benny couldn't see through.

To be honest, Benny is the antagonizer with the pit bull behind us. The dog will be in the yard minding his own business and Benny will go running over barking like a maniac. That's when the pit bull gets excited and starts standing on the fence. Talk about scary! I'm afraid he's going to climb/jump the fence one day and turn Benny into a toy!  Our neighbor on the side (whose yard also backs up to the pit bull's yard) is also afraid because they leave their dog out all day. She tends to leave the pit bull alone, so he leaves her alone. Benny on the other hand... He just needs to learn when to keep his mouth shut!  If Benny wouldn't start barking, the pit bull would leave us alone. It's a tough situation, but I'll feel much more at ease once/if we get a taller fence put in back.


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

Dave ..............build the fence high. I have seen pit bulls climb trees. Build it as soon as possible because they are very tenacious. When they get an idea they stick to it. Be vigilant.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree. Any dog can be a great dog if treated with love. And again, thank you all, Axle is doing great! He is just fine and still loves to go to the park. 

Dave, I do think the Blues are the biggest. My brother has a Blue Pitt, I have not met her since he lives back home in NYC, but from what my Dad says and my other brothers say, she is a sweetheart. So I guess you never know. I just had a few bad experiences with them in life so that makes me a little weary, but again, that would make anyone in my opinion.


----------



## pokomommy (Nov 17, 2010)

Jesarie said:


> Karen I agree. I mean raising a dog as a guard dog is just shortening that dogs life or putting that dog in danger and that is not fair to that animal. What a terrible life that would be for me to be raised to thinking being mean to everyone was normal, so not fair.
> 
> J maree, I think it is awesome that you have a Pit honestly because I can tell that you take care of him and you are the exception of people that can actually have a Pit, know to never trust it and let that dog live out his life the way they should have in the first place. I am a huge animal lover and I get so sad when I think about what people have made Pits to be. Its awful. I get so angry when I see those stereo typical people with Pits and I am sure you know what I mean. Those people who have that...what should I call it..."bad ego" look to them and they make their Pits be completely mean and unsafe. For example, I LOVE Animal Planet but I do NOT agree with "Pitbulls and Parolees" and "Pit Boss", these dogs as we all know have that fighting instinct in them and should not be promoted. This is just my opinion.
> 
> I really appreciate you guys and your support. It means alot. I thank you.


If you look at pit bulls and parolees and pit boss they are not promoed to fight they are being saved from being killed and when they are adopted out they go to responsible families. you should blame the people not the dogs. the dogs are helpless to what the people do to them. i understand this is just an opinion just thought i would put mine out there. i know plenty of people who have pitbulls and they are like babies, you look at them wrong and they will pee themselves. any dog can be mean not just pits, i had a beagle mix who was more dog agressise than any pit i have even known. but as a responsible pet owner i didnt let him go anywhere with out a leash and he was mussled at the vet. so just remember that it is the people who do this not the pets, they can be the couch potatos or an agressive beast its all in how you train them.


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

This is an excellent topic because I believe all of us will be running into Pits more often now. When I look at the animal rescue places most of the dogs are pits here on the East Coast. I just hope that the people that adopt these dogs know all about them. I did not have help with mine I was shunned at that time in 1996. You see the problem is, a dog does not need to be vicious to bite. Somtimes a situation arises. Pits are big muscular dogs who were bred with strong jaws and that is a problem, thats why they are more scary. I watched a gentle loving Pitbull owned by a police officer kill a cat in one shake, we were all shocked. I knew,but others on the farm thought it was an accident because the officer also had a cat that lived with them. A couple months later he killed the dog on the farm. You tell me?? A friend of my sisters niece was mauled by 2 pits and a shepard who always played with her in the backyard. Just one day something went wrong. And yes any dog could do something like that but pits have a bite that is dangerous I think. Watch the eyes cause it's all there. I love those dogs and do want another, but they are too strong for me now. I took Chloe to a new dog park Sunday. She was rolled by a Pitbull!! lol. Just Chloe and the 8 month newly adopted Pit were playing. She got scared a couple of times and I picked her up. The new owner and I discussed how we would let them play and each of us was quick to stop rough play. It went well. He was a beautiful dog.


----------

